# R.I.P. Twilight & Rugrat



## KelseyCooke (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGoXDZkXQ4Y

Rugrat passed away November 4th, 2010 and Twilight passed away November 23, 2010 .
I miss them so much. <3


----------



## krys (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice guys. 

RIP.


----------



## Rats of Camelot (Dec 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to lose them, it's never easy. I hope you find some comfort in the memories you shared with them. All the best to you.


----------

